# Transtint and Arm-R-Seal



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Can transtint be used to slightly alter the color of Arm-r-seal urethane? I have a table top that I had to make a repair to and the color on the center panel is a little off. It has a tinted lacquer undercoat with a clear urethane topcoat. I have already applied the first coat of urethane and want to know if I can use the second coat selectively as a toner to help blend in the repair better.


----------



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

Why did you use arm-r-seal on finished furniture.

I always thought it was used to seal green lumber till its able to dry and the moisture content lowers so then you can make furniture with the wood

Also, its used on end grain.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Transtint dyes, or universal colorants (available at paint stores) can be added to most any finish. I find it hard to avoid streaks or uneven colors when tinting a topcoat. I would refinish the top of a table, rather than mess with tinting. Tinting is especially problematic when brushing or wiping on a finish. Spraying it isn't easy, but it has improved my success rate.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Beth - You can add Transtint to the Arm-R-Seal. It may not give the desired results, but it could help.

dahenley - GF Arm-R-Seal is an oil urethane top coat used for finishing furniture. You're thinking of Anchorseal.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've only used Transtint in shellac and distilled water on bare wood, so no experience tinting a topcoat….but here's a helpful link below

http://www.joewoodworker.com/transtints.htm


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It can be done successfully. Jeff Jewitt recommends you add to Transtint to a little MEK or acetone, then ad that to the Arm R seal. Take a glance at this thread another forum to see what a little more info.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have attempted a tinted coat of shellac between the layers of arm-r-seal. Tomorrow will tell me whether or not I was successful when it is has had time to dry over night.


----------

